# Ecommerce Site Recommendation?



## cmartin571 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, i have a client that wants an Ecommerce. she does alot of T-shirt imPrinting, and custom Embroidery. ive seen posts like Joomla + Virtuemart tshirt i was wondering if there was anything else out there that would get a high recommendation from the users here


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

I just started using core commerce, like it. I was using a plugin on Wordpress. Core commerce is much nicer.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a good discussion here that should be helpful - 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t109592.html


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Now a days people preferred Magento more. Great e-commerce platform, easy to use and there are lots of plug-ins available to enhance its functionality.


----------



## cmartin571 (Aug 18, 2011)

What i really want is to find a program or software for an online store where people could do tshirt screens and embroidery work


----------



## cyndesign (Aug 24, 2011)

Wilcom has a great site - DecoNetwork. Email me if you are interested: ctisby@wilcomamerica.com.


----------



## Jsheffers (Apr 8, 2010)

You might also take a look at Drupal + Ubercart. Very powerful! 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t85505.html


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

I would say Shopify would be a good place to start.


----------



## Niannok (May 26, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## velascothomas1 (11 mo ago)

Please give me some suggestions. Astroworld latest tour shirts are my passion, so I want to start my own business. It's my first business. Please advise which platform is better for me, WordPress or Wix. Also, please recommend fast and cheap web hosting. Even if my business fails, I am not demoralized.


----------



## Marione (6 mo ago)

+1 vote for Shopify - I like it for its flexibility & user-friendliness. In my case, works great. If compared with WooCommerce & 3dCart - certainly, the best choice.


----------



## rickmiller (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for this interesting information!


----------



## stephenblackznf (4 mo ago)

People prefer Magento more. Its features such as low maintenance, free solutions and it encourages developers to build websites


----------

